# Dethonray Pegasus SG1 - BT DAC/Amp Combo



## fjlabs (Aug 18, 2022)

According to distributors, Dethonray is going to start shipping their new BT DAC/Amp, Pegasus SG1, this month! I have the black color on order, hoping to put out some impressions soon and compare to the Honey H1 and iFi GoBlu.














*Specifications：*​
InputBluetooth onlyOutput3.5 Single End/4.4 BalancedBluetoothSBC, AAC. APT-X, APTX-L, APTX-LL, APTX-HD, LDACFrequency Response20Hz-20kHzTHD0.08%SNR108dbSingle End2Vrms（32Ω）Balanced2Vrms（32Ω）DAC ChipES9038Q2MChassisCNC aluminum alloyDimensions137 x 70 x 19（mm）Weight186gBattery Life3.5 Output: 8 hours    4.4 Output: 8 hoursCharging5V 2A/3.5 HoursBattery3000 mAH

*Answers to some FAQs*:

*Q. *Can this play from USB or it Bluetooth only?
*A. *It's BT only.

*Q. *Can this charge and play at the same time?
*A. *Yes, it can.

*Q. *Is the battery replaceable?
*A.* Yes, the battery is socketed and can be swapped with an aftermarket one after unscrewing the unit.

*Q.* Where can I preorder this?
*A. *I got mine preordered locally from Awedyo Audio since they're the sole US distributor right now and next door to me.

*Note — 8-19-22 — The following specs were adjusted to match the new specifications provided by Dethonray:
- THD:* 0.01% -> 0.08%
*- SNR:* 110dB -> 108dB
*- Single Ended Power:* 1.2Vrms (32Ω) -> 2Vrms (32Ω)
*- Balanced Power:* 3Vrms (32Ω) -> 2Vrms (32Ω)
- *Battery Life (3.5 Output): *10 hours -> 8 hours
*- Battery:* 2000mAH -> 3000mAH


----------



## Degrayr

The burgundy is such a nice colorway on this, hopefully it actually looks that good in real life.


----------



## BladeRose

Waiting for my sg1 now! Made a order 6 days ago!


----------



## ClieOS

https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/dethonray-sg1/

Wow, just wow


----------



## Frombauge

ClieOS said:


> https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/dethonray-sg1/
> 
> Wow, just wow


Seems totally unbelievable. Design flaw or test setup flaw?


----------



## ClieOS

Frombauge said:


> Seems totally unbelievable. Design flaw or test setup flaw?


L7 does have a pretty solid reputation, so...


----------



## Frombauge

ClieOS said:


> L7 does have a pretty solid reputation, so...


I know...Dethonray also have a solid reputation e.g. Honey...amazed that they apparently didn't test the device in a similar setup...L7 and Amir always do the same test sequence...


----------



## ClieOS

Frombauge said:


> I know...Dethonray also have a solid reputation e.g. Honey...amazed that they apparently didn't test the device in a similar setup...L7 and Amir always do the same test sequence...


L7 updated the original post with a secondary measurement by a different person with a different AP audio analyzer and a different SG1, same result.


----------



## fjlabs

Talking to Awedyo Audio [where I got mine - he has a direct line to Anson], it's being looked into. Anson is currently working on a fix apparently and hopes to ship the fix soon. 

Don't take this as a review, but I'm also, on initial impressions, hearing it to be quite weird and not what I expect from tracks that I know. I'm going to say that this SINAD deviation is likely the cause, but I don't have my own APx to test.


----------



## Frombauge

ClieOS said:


> L7 updated the original post with a secondary measurement by a different person with a different AP audio analyzer and a different SG1, same result.


Shame on the appealing looks of the device! Seems that the device is basically a pass then. 

Suppose it will either be discontinued or released in a Mk2 version quite soon...


----------



## fjlabs

Frombauge said:


> Shame on the appealing looks of the device! Seems that the device is basically a pass then.
> 
> Suppose it will either be discontinued or released in a Mk2 version quite soon...


Theoretically, Anson is suggesting that a software update is going to fix this. Will update as soon as i know more. Following up on this daily right now.


----------



## fjlabs

Note that the specs of the Pegasus have changed since its original pre-release specifications. Errata is in the top of the initial post. Pretty major changes to the THD and output power IMO.


----------



## Frombauge

fjlabs said:


> Note that the specs of the Pegasus have changed since its original pre-release specifications. Errata is in the top of the initial post. Pretty major changes to the THD and output power IMO.


The FIIO BTR7 has 150-200 times better THD+N numbers at ~50% of the price. The Aune BU2 (that I own) has approx. 550 times better THD+N numbers at ~87.5% of the price. Some other parameters are better on the Pegasus than on the other two devices.

How much is dapper looks worth? 

In my humble opinion the only reason to buy the Pegasus is the looks. From a measurement performance perspective it is unfortunately a pass for me. We are talking about a device intended for “faithful reproduction” of music recordings after all. Waiting for the updated version.


----------



## fjlabs

Frombauge said:


> The FIIO BTR7 has 150-200 times better THD+N numbers at ~50% of the price. The Aune BU2 (that I own) has approx. 550 times better THD+N numbers at ~87.5% of the price. Some other parameters are better on the Pegasus than on the other two devices.
> 
> How much is dapper looks worth?
> 
> In my humble opinion the only reason to buy the Pegasus is the looks. From a measurement performance perspective it is unfortunately a pass for me. We are talking about a device intended for “faithful reproduction” of music recordings after all. Waiting for the updated version.


Going to entirely agree with you here. Until I hear back from Anson, I'm a little hesistant about this device and can't really recommend it given the THD+N and overall SNR. I'm still waiting to hear back to see if this is entirely a software issue that can be rectified easily or a major hardware defect.


----------



## Degrayr

Dang, that measurement is ridiculous looking. Shame because I think the design is 10/10.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

yep....dont know what to think about this....Dethonray take the wrong road it seem. DTR1 DAP was a promise of high sound value and then that.
with tremendous limitation like BT only....single ES9038q2m 5$ DAC chip, absurd 2vrms outputpower, average specs....
hum, no wonder i don't follow Dethonray anymore. they should have focus on DAP.


----------



## ClieOS (Aug 26, 2022)

Frombauge said:


> I know...Dethonray also have a solid reputation .



Maybe their reputation isn't quite as solid as you think...

Someone saw the SG1 measurement and decided to send his Prelude DTR1+ to L7 for measurement as well. Result is.. as quoting L7 Audio Lab author himself: "... just by measurement along, many RMB500 or less USB dongle in the market now will beat it on most parameters..."


----------



## BladeRose

So .... What's your conclusion? I have this DAP and suggest u listen to it and then discuss the parameters. The parameter you read and the sound you hear may be very different. I will get sg1 this month and hope I will not be disappointed. Frankly speaking, a little worry about the sound quality of BT.


----------



## ClieOS

My conclusion is, audio equipment is not and should not be treated like a myth or faith but rather a product of solid engineering. I also do believe that audio equipment should be allowed to be tuned in certain way by the maker (a la 'sound signature') even if that might sacrifice it's performance, as long as it is within reasonable degree.  It should not, however, be an excuse for obviously poor engineering.

...and what we have here is just a pure and simple case of poor engineering - and poor engineering is a sign that either the designer doesn't know what he/she is doing or doesn't care enough to thoroughly test the product. If it only happened on one product, maybe it was just an unintended / careless mistake. But when it happened more than once, it indicates to me that there is something more systemic. You can of course draw your own conclusion.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Shame, beautiful design, seemingly very poor execution. Hopefully the company is able to fix the device and their reputation.


----------



## BladeRose

I got  sg1 yesterday. The design and workmanship are very good. The sound is amazing, smooth and warm. It is not like a Bluetooth product at all, more like a DAP. I have BTR7. In terms of sound quality, Sg1 has better musicality. The vocal position of sg1 is accurate and instrument will not be carried too forward. The high frequency performance of BTR7 is bright, so the vocal part will be laid back.The BTR7 sound is much better than the X5 tuning I used earlier. Burning in and will try other gears this weekend.


----------



## kunosamu (Oct 4, 2022)

As a holder of the SG1 Pegasus SG1, I would like to comment briefly on my personal experience with it for your reference.
My encounter with the Dethonray products started with the Honey H1. The performance, tuning and details were so impeccable that I went on to purchase the Dtr1+ and the latest SG1 Bluetooth DAC/AMP,  I do love them all, but the SG1 is a particularly special presence due to its more affordable price and convenient features.

The design of the SG1 needs no introduction, it's simple and elegant with an exquisite finish that everyone is sure to love. When it comes to the sound, after years of trying many different portable players, even though the quality of the resolution of these products has been increasing linearly, I always felt something was missing. Having listened to a number of Dethonray products, I am personally very impressed with the tonal tuning of this brand, they bring together a good mix of resolution and musicality, and give me back a part of the sound that was missing in many players. The same high quality, interesting sound has been introduced to this Bluetooth player - Pegasus SG1. The biggest thing I like about the SG1 is the convenience. It's smaller than the Honey H1, but the sound that comes out of it is very lush and high end.  The Bluetooth connection allows me to switch between my Macbook and my iphone and listen to it at will. The sound is very clean on the SG1, with a very dark background that surpasses most Bluetooth devices I've heard. The resolution, density and dynamics of the sound are as good as those of larger non-Bluetooth portable players.

I would recommend the SG1 to anyone who want to get a portable Bluetooth player, for me, Pegasus SG1 is so far the best sounding Bluetooth DAC/AMP I have ever heard. Since the day I bought it, it has become my go-to everyday combo (with my iphone) and I love the full, detailed and modern sound of it.


----------



## kunosamu




----------



## VielenDanke

Honestly perplexed why people care about measurements so much. I would imagine that to get a warm or lush sound you would need to somehow add some distortion to a song through the AMP or DAC maybe. I mean, from my experience with an R2R DAC like the Ares II, which doesn't measure the best as a DAC, having not the best measurements isn't the end of the world. I mean with music, you can't tell everything about an AMP or DAC with measurements alone. A piece of hardware might affect the soundstage depth or width or it might impact imaging. Just a thought I am putting out there because when I started into hifi I was just about hearing details, everything, but my focus changed because it got tiring for me.


----------



## jama03

The SG1 has been in my possession for two days and I'm blown away by the sound quality. Running aptx hd from my Zenfone 9. Output to Focal Radiance with stock 3.5 mm cable. The experience is immersive, holographic. Superb imaging, good stage. Swift transients, slam on low end and crisp on top. I get a definite tube feeling with the sparkle. This is a high quality audio player and no measurement can disprove this. Try it before you judge it. I see this replacing any mid tier desktop setups. Its so good it warranted my first post ever, though i am in no way new in headfi.


----------



## SemiAudiophile (Oct 3, 2022)

Where did you guys buy from? I'm reluctant to blind buy though online retailer without a good return policy.

And which firmware are you running?


----------



## jama03

SemiAudiophile said:


> Where did you guys buy from? I'm reluctant to blind buy though online retailer without a good return policy.
> 
> And which firmware are you running?


Stock firmware so far. Got it from hifigo.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Cool, from the picture I got the impression you could switch between different firmware sound profiles.


----------



## Sulbh

jama03 said:


> The SG1 has been in my possession for two days and I'm blown away by the sound quality. Running aptx hd from my Zenfone 9. Output to Focal Radiance with stock 3.5 mm cable. The experience is immersive, holographic. Superb imaging, good stage. Swift transients, slam on low end and crisp on top. I get a definite tube feeling with the sparkle. This is a high quality audio player and no measurement can disprove this. Try it before you judge it. I see this replacing any mid tier desktop setups. Its so good it warranted my first post ever, though i am in no way new in headfi.


Can you compare it to some other devices?


----------



## SemiAudiophile (Oct 3, 2022)

Pretty high praise from Zeos. He seems to like the Rhapsody firmware.

Still interested in trying one out even though I just got the G5 and I'm loving the G5 so far.

Would've been nice if there was an option to use USB DAC mode instead of strictly Bluetooth.


----------



## povidlo

Zeos has high praise for everything.


----------



## ThreatDown

Can someone who has purchased this test the bluetooth range please. Hoping its as good as Qudelix-5K and not as bad as a btr5.


----------



## BladeRose

Enjoying the Vivid and fatigue-free sound, two hours passed before I knew it. 

The output of SG1 is not as powerful as DTR1+, but it still maintains very good control ability. I don't need to consider the performance of each frequency band. Everything is natural and pleasant.

When connecting to Sony 300A, I found that the performance of LDAC is indeed better than AAC, with more details and better sound stage.


----------



## Sulbh

BladeRose said:


> Enjoying the Vivid and fatigue-free sound, two hours passed before I knew it.
> 
> The output of SG1 is not as powerful as DTR1+, but it still maintains very good control ability. I don't need to consider the performance of each frequency band. Everything is natural and pleasant.
> 
> When connecting to Sony 300A, I found that the performance of LDAC is indeed better than AAC, with more details and better sound stage.


Hi can you compare it's sound quality to some other players or DACs?


----------



## BladeRose

Sulbh said:


> Hi can you compare it's sound quality to some other players or DACs?


I have BTR7, G5, Mojo, DTR1+, HM901S, SONY 300A, WM1. For BT, SG1 has the best sound quality.


----------



## Sulbh

BladeRose said:


> I have BTR7, G5, Mojo, DTR1+,


Is it better than Mojo? I think Mojo does not have Bluetooth.


----------



## BladeRose

Sulbh said:


> Is it better than Mojo? I think Mojo does not have Bluetooth.


I like mojo very much. The main reason is that the design is very good, small size and good sound.

If SG1 is paired with earbuds and serenades firmware is used, Mojo has no advantage at all. The performance of SG1 is incredible. The sound is as smooth as velvet.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Is it pretty easy to update and switch between firmwares? Just need to connect to a PC?


----------



## hongky

How many hours you got from a single charge ?

Thanks


----------



## BladeRose

SemiAudiophile said:


> Is it pretty easy to update and switch between firmwares? Just need to connect to a PC?


According to quick start, it takes about 3 minutes and requires a USB cable to connect to a Windows system.


----------



## daorenmi (Oct 11, 2022)

hongky said:


> How many hours you got from a single charge ?
> 
> Thanks


It takes 3.5 hours to charge. Single end, the battery life is about 8 hours, 4.4 ,5 hours. I didn't have a special test, which may not be accurate.

The sound is excellent, except that the corners are a little sharp. IMO, the rounded corners like H1 is good.  Everything else is great. lol.


----------



## TchaikovskiFan

hongky said:


> How many hours you got from a single charge ?
> 
> Thanks


I also get around 8 hours of usage time on a charge.


----------



## BladeRose

Who has ever used a Bluetooth transmitter with good signal? I would like to buy a Bluetooth transmitter with better signal for my computer. It can support aptX hd and LDAC.


----------



## povidlo

BladeRose said:


> Who has ever used a Bluetooth transmitter with good signal? I would like to buy a Bluetooth transmitter with better signal for my computer. It can support aptX hd and LDAC.


FiiO BTA30 / BTA30 Pro


----------



## Sulbh

daorenmi said:


> It takes 3.5 hours to charge. Single end, the battery life is about 8 hours, 4.4 ,5 hours. I didn't have a special test, which may not be accurate.
> 
> The sound is excellent, except that the corners are a little sharp. IMO, the rounded corners like H1 is good.  Everything else is great. lol.


Hi can you compare it to some other players or DAC/AMP?


----------



## Sulbh

BladeRose said:


> I have BTR7, G5, Mojo, DTR1+, HM901S, SONY 300A, WM1. For BT, SG1 has the best sound quality.


By G5 you mean Topping G5? Does it beat all of these even if they are used in wired mode?


----------



## WarrenS

I would be interested if anybody has paired the SG1 with Hifiman's HE1000V2'S because that would be my use scenario?


----------



## BladeRose

Sulbh said:


> By G5 you mean Topping G5? Does it beat all of these even if they are used in wired mode?


These two products couldn't be compared together, they are completely two species. 
The sound of G5 is very similar to the PC sound card. It is powerful and the  sound is clean, clean and clean, with little musicality. It is more suitable for IEM and headphone with thick and warm signature. Sg1 seems to be on the opposite side, soft, warm and smooth.


----------



## BladeRose

WarrenS said:


> I would be interested if anybody has paired the SG1 with Hifiman's HE1000V2'S because that would be my use scenario?


Maybe it is not a good combo, because  he1000v2 is a low sensitivity headphone, which is more suitable for a  powerful source. I've heard it on a desktop AMP,It's great! I don't know if portable devices could driven he1000v2 well. I tried to drive the Denon D9200 24ohm, 105db. The volume needs to reach 3 o'clock. He1000V2 should be more difficult than D9200, so DTR1+ or other powerful AMP maybe is a good choice.


----------



## Sulbh

BladeRose said:


> Maybe it is not a good combo, because  he1000v2 is a low sensitivity headphone, which is more suitable for a  powerful source. I've heard it on a desktop AMP,It's great! I don't know if portable devices could driven he1000v2 well. I tried to drive the Denon D9200 24ohm, 105db. The volume needs to reach 3 o'clock. He1000V2 should be more difficult than D9200, so DTR1+ or other powerful AMP maybe is a good choice.


Did dethonray update it's firmware because lot of people were saying that it's measurements are very bad and dethonray was forced to update the firmware to get better measurements but it also changed the sound character for worse. Can you confirm it?


----------



## BladeRose

Sulbh said:


> Did dethonray update it's firmware because lot of people were saying that it's measurements are very bad and dethonray was forced to update the firmware to get better measurements but it also changed the sound character for worse. Can you confirm it?


I saw MEASUREMENT on this thread too. I also worried about sg1 and contacted DETHONRAY.  I was told that they were fixing hardware and software because of a small problem in mass production. So my sg1 was delayed more than a week, and finally  I got the latest version. Someone mentioned that the change was worse?
what's the better version? That's ridiculous!

I have BTR7, g5 and sg1. It doesn't take long to compare the timbre. I think 10 minutes is enough.

People always like to spread negative news and feel that it can prevent and attack a really good product. I really couldn't understand that most people don't even hear it, they will say that someone said what happened.


----------



## BladeRose

Happy weekend, three favorite toys in 2022！The LO of DTR1+is very good. If USBDAC function is added to the design, it will be perfect!


----------



## daorenmi

Sulbh said:


> Hi can you compare it to some other players or DAC/AMP?


I have been a fan of D*RAY for several years. If you want to find a BT gear with good sound quality, just buy it directly. If you care about the pleasure brought by parameters, ASR is a good choice. I have AQ Dragonfly red , Mojo. This time, sg1 is more friendly to IEM, especially different firmware and different timbre. I use serenade because it is more suitable for my earphones.


----------



## daorenmi

BladeRose said:


> Happy weekend, three favorite toys in 2022！The LO of DTR1+is very good. If USBDAC function is added to the design, it will be perfect!


Quest! I like the colored glass balls! Give me five!


----------



## jama03

Anybody knows where I actually can find the firmware update? The Netherlands dethonray only had firmware for other devices.


----------



## Sulbh

Hi I watched a video review which said that there is a new 2022 version of this which is better than the old version. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## kunosamu (Oct 24, 2022)

jama03 said:


> Anybody knows where I actually can find the firmware update? The Netherlands dethonray only had firmware for other devices.


The latest firmware can be downloaded from Dethonray's website: Downloads - Wirless AMP:  https://www.dethonray.com/https-www...nt-uploads-2021-08-honey-h1-3-8-zipdownloads/


----------



## morning1985

I have the DTR-1+ and very satisfied with the sound quality, so I got the confidence to pre order SG-1 right after they released it, the sound quality is quite close to DTR-1+, but the convenience of BT make it took the place of DTR-1+ in my backpack.

I‘ve made the protection case for it, the frame is 3D printed with nylon, and carbon fiber plate for up and down side, now I'm not worry about any scratches on the nice aluminium case.


----------



## BladeRose

Salute!!! It's great!
Sg1 has a suit of armor! I think you are a fan of IRON MAN. Next, you will make a titanium alloy version!


----------



## Sulbh

morning1985 said:


> I have the DTR-1+ and very satisfied with the sound quality, so I got the confidence to pre order SG-1 right after they released it, the sound quality is quite close to DTR-1+, but the convenience of BT make it took the place of DTR-1+ in my backpack.
> 
> I‘ve made the protection case for it, the frame is 3D printed with nylon, and carbon fiber plate for up and down side, now I'm not worry about any scratches on the nice aluminium case.


How about some comparisons with other players in terms of sound quality?


----------



## BladeRose

I've always been pursuing portability. More and more things I buy, I'm no longer portable!


----------



## Sulbh

BladeRose said:


> I've always been pursuing portability. More and more things I buy, I'm no longer portable!


How does Dethonray compare to Hifiman?


----------



## BladeRose

Sulbh said:


> How does Dethonray compare to Hifiman?



DETHONRAY published a  sound demo on YouTube. I suggest you take a look. Your feelings may be more accurate than my description. I have compared several Bluetooth products, SG1 should be the best. There is no doubt that SG1 and DTR1+will always be on my device list.


----------



## morning1985

Sulbh said:


> How does Dethonray compare to Hifiman?


I think DTR-1+ and HM901s are in the same level, in fact I've heard the rumor that the founder of Dethonray is the former engineer from HM, that may be why they share similar high voltage power supply solution.

SG1 have the similar circuit structure as the DTR-1+, and maybe the 90% of DTR-1+ in term of the sound quality in my opinion, but the best in the BT players I've used.


----------



## Sulbh

morning1985 said:


> I think DTR-1+ and HM901s are in the same level, in fact I've heard the rumor that the founder of Dethonray is the former engineer from HM, that may be why they share similar high voltage power supply solution.
> 
> SG1 have the similar circuit structure as the DTR-1+, and maybe the 90% of DTR-1+ in term of the sound quality in my opinion, but the best in the BT players I've used.


Do You think it is worth to buy if you already have HM901R?


----------



## terry1109 (Nov 2, 2022)

Just got this baby a few days ago, run in for a while and gave it a good listen.

i updated the firmware to the latest version, rhapsody firmware.
Although it might seems confusing at first, with the choice of two firmware.
But it does make sense in my opinion, the serenade is for easy to drive iem and rhapsody is for high to drive iem or headphone.
Which i believe its the same for H1 Honey, just under the different name.

The serenade has a more laid back and smoother sound signature, but it lacks the power i need to drive HD650 or ER4B.
i change the rhapsody firmware, which i got from the official website.
And i followed the tutorial video, which is basically a step by step guide.
No regret changing the firmware, and i couldn't be more happy about it.
The sound signature is a lot more exciting and vivid. It's full of energy and the bass is snappy and crispy 
Which is something i have never heard from my pair of ER4B, what a shocker.
The ER4B run just as well on the SG1 when compare to DA11, which is my desktop set up.

SG1 is my current portable set up, pair it with my mobile phone with spotify.
But the running hours isn't all that long, when the battery is too low, the device would turn on, connect to my phone and there would simply be no sound.
At first, i thought it is a faulty unit, but its only a false alarm. All it need is a recharge and it's good to go.
I wish it has a more clear way to indicate battery level, similar to those power bank.

And i ordered a leather case to pair with it, since the finishing on the case is far better than their previous work.
Which is a big surprise imo, since the MSRP of the SG1 is the cheapest out of their lineup.
Let's hope i don't scratch this Italian sport cars before the arrival of the leather case, LOL.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

The review of Pegasus SG1, now online!

https://www.headfonia.com/dethonray-pegasus-sg1-review/


----------



## Kordonrules

morning1985 said:


> I think DTR-1+ and HM901s are in the same level, in fact I've heard the rumor that the founder of Dethonray is the former engineer from HM, that may be why they share similar high voltage power supply solution.
> 
> SG1 have the similar circuit structure as the DTR-1+, and maybe the 90% of DTR-1+ in term of the sound quality in my opinion, but the best in the BT players I've used.


Have you ever used the ifi xdsd gryphon?


----------



## gazzington

I'm thinking of getting one of these.  Is there a case for it?


----------



## terry1109 (Nov 3, 2022)

Welcome to the family
Unfortunately, there is no case for it.
I am currently using a lowepro Digital Video Case 20 pouch to pair with it 
Perfect fit with the SG1


----------



## gazzington

terry1109 said:


> Welcome to the family
> Unfortunately, there is no case for it.
> I am currently using a lowepro Digital Video Case 20 pouch to pair with it
> Perfect fit with the SG1


How would you say it compares to the honey dac/amp?


----------



## terry1109

gazzington said:


> How would you say it compares to the honey dac/amp?


I wouldn't do a A/B comparison on SG1 and Honey.
As they are different category of product, one focus on portable and the other is only transportable.

In my opinion, the honey is not made for portable, as i failed to use it as a portable set up to replace my DTR1.
My original plan was to bundle honey with my phone and use it on the go, but it was proved hard to use.
The USB connection was the weak point, which disconnect itself while i was listening on the move constantly.
However, it works fine while it is stationary and a perfect match when i am away from home and need good music to focus, such as the library or coffee shop.

On the other hand, the SG1 has portable use in mind, which provides a stable connection with mobile phone, and its portable size/weight is a big plus for me, as it fits my cargo pants during daily commute to work without any interference.
Which is something the honey fails to deliver in my point of view, as my main objective is to find a replacement for my DTR1.
The bundle of mobile phone and Honey is too clumsy for my liking.

In terms of sound, i would prefer the honey over the SG1, the main reason is Honey (with Ultra man firmware) can drive full size headphone like no other, which reminds greatly of the Hugo 2. The Honey sound signature is very dynamic, quite warm, analog, but it sounds very natural and lively at the same time.

Whereas, the SG1 is more linear with a mid-range emphasis and slight warmth, along with a crisp bass. 
But it doesn't have as much dynamic and energy as the Honey.
The most amazing thing is that how well SG1 pairs with my ER4B, previously i needed DAP and AMP to drive the ER4B, which is around double to triple the size and weight of the SG1.

At the end, the SG1 is now my go to portable audio device and successfully replaced DTR1. 
Time to find a new home for the DTR1.


----------



## TchaikovskiFan

A beautiful Saturday morning, enjoying my favourite music and sharing with you my experience with the SG1. 
This little thing is crazy, who would have thought that a Bluetooth device in 2022 could make such beautiful sounds?
PLUS, it has a super snazzy design too, I'm in love. 😍
Greetings.


----------



## BladeRose

TchaikovskiFan said:


> A beautiful Saturday morning, enjoying my favourite music and sharing with you my experience with the SG1.
> This little thing is crazy, who would have thought that a Bluetooth device in 2022 could make such beautiful sounds?
> PLUS, it has a super snazzy design too, I'm in love. 😍
> Greetings.



How about signature of the blue earbuds?  Is it a good combo?


----------



## Kordonrules

I’m using HEKse, pretty easy to drive. Doesn’t get very loud.


----------



## TchaikovskiFan

BladeRose said:


> How about signature of the blue earbuds?  Is it a good combo?


The blue one is the Superone from Smabat, which I found to have excellent bass frequencies that are hard to find in an earbud, as well as an overall balanced, loose sound, but the default cable is prone to harshness and needs to be upgraded. cheers


----------



## 0xsheff

Hi there! Is it possible to disassembly the SG1 and replace the battery? I'm thinking to buy it, but now i have such problems with battery on my Shanling up4, so i'd like to have an ability to replace the battery in my next device


----------



## Kordonrules

Does anyone know what the different colored lights mean on the bottom?


----------



## terry1109

0xsheff said:


> Hi there! Is it possible to disassembly the SG1 and replace the battery? I'm thinking to buy it, but now i have such problems with battery on my Shanling up4, so i'd like to have an ability to replace the battery in my next device


I have opened the sg1 before and it is not easy to open it without breaking something. As the antenna is glued to the back of the front panel and the high low gain toggle is fragile.
I would not recommend a battery swap on our own, and it's recommended to send it back instead.


----------



## daorenmi

I always thought that W5000 could only be matched with the HA5000. These days, I tried SG1. The SQ was really good, especially, the performance of violin was wonderful. In some sense, sg1 is really as good as dtr1+. The sound of Bluetooth is so good. I think it might be the world of Bluetooth in a few years! lol...


----------



## BladeRose

terry1109 said:


> I have opened the sg1 before and it is not easy to open it without breaking something. As the antenna is glued to the back of the front panel and the high low gain toggle is fragile.
> I would not recommend a battery swap on our own, and it's recommended to send it back instead.


Could you MOD sg1? How about the result?


----------



## terry1109

BladeRose said:


> Could you MOD sg1? How about the result?


Sorry i didn't mod the SG1, as i have no electrical background.
As i am more keen on modding headphone and DIY cable.


----------



## TchaikovskiFan

Kordonrules said:


> Does anyone know what the different colored lights mean on the bottom?


This LED indicates the SG1's charge level and charging process. The LED shows green when the charge reserve is 70-100%, blue when the charge level is 30-70% and red when the battery level is below 30%. In addition, when charging with the SG1 switched off, the LED shows red and when the machine is fully charged, the LED will automatically turn off. If charging while the SG1 is switched on and playing, the LED will show pink.


----------



## Kordonrules

TchaikovskiFan said:


> This LED indicates the SG1's charge level and charging process. The LED shows green when the charge reserve is 70-100%, blue when the charge level is 30-70% and red when the battery level is below 30%. In addition, when charging with the SG1 switched off, the LED shows red and when the machine is fully charged, the LED will automatically turn off. If charging while the SG1 is switched on and playing, the LED will show pink.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## daorenmi

terry1109 said:


> Welcome to the family
> Unfortunately, there is no case for it.
> I am currently using a lowepro Digital Video Case 20 pouch to pair with it
> Perfect fit with the SG1


I checked sg1 case in YouTube, it is beautiful!


----------



## terry1109

daorenmi said:


> I checked sg1 case in YouTube, it is beautiful!






I totally agree, the craftsmanship is absolutely mind blowing.


----------



## Kordonrules

terry1109 said:


> I totally agree, the craftsmanship is absolutely mind blowing.


Where is the case sold?


----------



## terry1109 (Nov 11, 2022)

Kordonrules said:


> Where is the case sold?


Contact Anson through service@dethonray.com.
As i got my case with Anson's help


----------



## 0xsheff

Is there any comparisons with Gryphon and/or XD-05 bal?


----------



## Kordonrules

0xsheff said:


> Is there any comparisons with Gryphon and/or XD-05 bal?


I have both the SG1 and Gryphon xDSD. They are both so close in sound it’s virtually a draw. The Gryphon has more volume and several more features. Depending on what you’re driving the SG1 sometimes isn’t loud enough. I’m driving HEKse and sometimes run out of volume on the SG1 depending on the music. They are both works of art.


----------



## 0xsheff

Kordonrules said:


> I have both the SG1 and Gryphon xDSD. They are both so close in sound it’s virtually a draw. The Gryphon has more volume and several more features. Depending on what you’re driving the SG1 sometimes isn’t loud enough. I’m driving HEKse and sometimes run out of volume on the SG1 depending on the music. They are both works of art.


It's interesting, I'm looking for the good portable amp (which can give better SQ than regular small bluetooth dongles below $200), most of the time I'm using iems, and some of them pretty sensitive.. So it seems the volume level isn't priority for me, both of them can drive all my iems, I believe. But I still have some questions which isn't clear for me yet, and since you have both I would be grateful for your opinion:
1. As I understand from the reviews and your comment, the sound quality via bluetooth is about the same, but is there a significant improvement in the wired connection for the Gryphon (which the SG1 does not have)?
2. How significant is the difference in sound between SG1 firmwares, which one do you prefer and why?
3. Maybe you have tested them with sensitive iems, if so, I'm wondering which one has the lower level of background hiss (without using iematch on Gryphon)
4. How do you think, Gryphon's iematch worsens the sound?


----------



## Kordonrules

0xsheff said:


> It's interesting, I'm looking for the good portable amp (which can give better SQ than regular small bluetooth dongles below $200), most of the time I'm using iems, and some of them pretty sensitive.. So it seems the volume level isn't priority for me, both of them can drive all my iems, I believe. But I still have some questions which isn't clear for me yet, and since you have both I would be grateful for your opinion:
> 1. As I understand from the reviews and your comment, the sound quality via bluetooth is about the same, but is there a significant improvement in the wired connection for the Gryphon (which the SG1 does not have)?
> 2. How significant is the difference in sound between SG1 firmwares, which one do you prefer and why?
> 3. Maybe you have tested them with sensitive iems, if so, I'm wondering which one has the lower level of background hiss (without using iematch on Gryphon)
> 4. How do you think, Gryphon's iematch worsens the sound?





0xsheff said:


> It's interesting, I'm looking for the good portable amp (which can give better SQ than regular small bluetooth dongles below $200), most of the time I'm using iems, and some of them pretty sensitive.. So it seems the volume level isn't priority for me, both of them can drive all my iems, I believe. But I still have some questions which isn't clear for me yet, and since you have both I would be grateful for your opinion:
> 1. As I understand from the reviews and your comment, the sound quality via bluetooth is about the same, but is there a significant improvement in the wired connection for the Gryphon (which the SG1 does not have)?
> 2. How significant is the difference in sound between SG1 firmwares, which one do you prefer and why?
> 3. Maybe you have tested them with sensitive iems, if so, I'm wondering which one has the lower level of background hiss (without using iematch on Gryphon)
> 4. How do you think, Gryphon's iematch worsens the sound?


I don’t find the difference between wired and Bluetooth significant, but my ears are old also. I haven’t swapped the firmware. I haven’t tested my iem’s yet as the HEKse are so lovely. I’ll try some iem’s and report back regarding hiss.


----------



## BS5711 (Nov 15, 2022)

0xsheff said:


> It's interesting, I'm looking for the good portable amp (which can give better SQ than regular small bluetooth dongles below $200), most of the time I'm using iems, and some of them pretty sensitive.. So it seems the volume level isn't priority for me, both of them can drive all my iems, I believe. But I still have some questions which isn't clear for me yet, and since you have both I would be grateful for your opinion:
> 1. As I understand from the reviews and your comment, the sound quality via bluetooth is about the same, but is there a significant improvement in the wired connection for the Gryphon (which the SG1 does not have)?
> 2. How significant is the difference in sound between SG1 firmwares, which one do you prefer and why?
> 3. Maybe you have tested them with sensitive iems, if so, I'm wondering which one has the lower level of background hiss (without using iematch on Gryphon)
> 4. How do you think, Gryphon's iematch worsens the sound?



I don’t have an SG1 but I am interested so I have been reading this thread.

I do have an ifi Gryphon and agree with the other comment that the bluetooth sound of the Gryphon is so good that there isn’t a huge improvement going wired. Even AAC is excellent and I don’t hear any obvious difference between AAC and LDAC.

The Gryphon does have a slight hiss from the 4.4mm with sensitive IEM but the 3.5mm is significantly quieter.

To my ear the IEMatch does alter the sound but that depends on the IEM. I prefer not to use it and for me the noise floor hiss is so minor that it isn’t needed anyway.

As a point of reference for your IEM I can hear a slight hiss from the 4.4mm with Shanling ME700 which are 1 x DD and 4 x BA and 18 ohm and 106 db. The hiss is just audible if no music is playing but isn’t especially loud. With music playing I can’t hear anything even in quiet passages. With ME700 the 3.5mm is silent.

With Letshuoer S12 I hear no hiss from the 4.4mm, they are 16 ohm and 102 db.

I have ordered a set of Dethonray Tender planar IEM but based on the comment that the Gryphon is at least very close to SG1 I think I will just stick to the Gryphon and forget the SG1 to pair with the Tender.

I only use bluetooth when out walking and in that scenario the last bit of sound quality isn’t that important to me. I use either the Gryphon or more usually a little Shanling UP5 since it sounds good and is so small and light I barely even notice it in my shorts pocket.


----------



## alphazero

Kordonrules said:


> I don’t find the difference between wired and Bluetooth significant, but my ears are old also. I haven’t swapped the firmware. I haven’t tested my iem’s yet as the HEKse are so lovely. I’ll try some iem’s and report back regarding hiss.


I've used a second-hand DTR1, and it's very good. I'm also hesitating to buy sg1. I've used some other Bluetooth products, but I'm not very satisfied with the sound. The main problem is the noise. In addition, the sound lacks details. Most of my earphones are IEMs, so I pay more attention to the noise problem. If these aspects are well controlled, I will go for it. So I will wait for your feedback!


----------



## alphazero

kunosamu said:


> As a holder of the SG1 Pegasus SG1, I would like to comment briefly on my personal experience with it for your reference.
> My encounter with the Dethonray products started with the Honey H1. The performance, tuning and details were so impeccable that I went on to purchase the Dtr1+ and the latest SG1 Bluetooth DAC/AMP,  I do love them all, but the SG1 is a particularly special presence due to its more affordable price and convenient features.
> 
> The design of the SG1 needs no introduction, it's simple and elegant with an exquisite finish that everyone is sure to love. When it comes to the sound, after years of trying many different portable players, even though the quality of the resolution of these products has been increasing linearly, I always felt something was missing. Having listened to a number of Dethonray products, I am personally very impressed with the tonal tuning of this brand, they bring together a good mix of resolution and musicality, and give me back a part of the sound that was missing in many players. The same high quality, interesting sound has been introduced to this Bluetooth player - Pegasus SG1. The biggest thing I like about the SG1 is the convenience. It's smaller than the Honey H1, but the sound that comes out of it is very lush and high end.  The Bluetooth connection allows me to switch between my Macbook and my iphone and listen to it at will. The sound is very clean on the SG1, with a very dark background that surpasses most Bluetooth devices I've heard. The resolution, density and dynamics of the sound are as good as those of larger non-Bluetooth portable players.
> ...


How about your IEM? Is it a high sensitive gear? most of my IEM are 32ohm, 106-112dB. I really care about  noise issue, any feedback will be appreciated!


----------



## kunosamu

alphazero said:


> How about your IEM? Is it a high sensitive gear? most of my IEM are 32ohm, 106-112dB. I really care about  noise issue, any feedback will be appreciated!


Hi, the IEM in the photo is a Xenns Up, 110db, and I don't notice any noise when paired with the SG1, hope this helps.


----------



## alphazero

kunosamu said:


> Hi, the IEM in the photo is a Xenns Up, 110db, and I don't notice any noise when paired with the SG1, hope this helps.


Thanks! I just received a message from DETHONRAY and ordered SG1 and the leather case.


----------



## Kordonrules

alphazero said:


> Thanks! I just received a message from DETHONRAY and ordered SG1 and the leather case.


I don’t see the leather case on their website?


----------



## terry1109 (Nov 16, 2022)

Kordonrules said:


> I don’t see the leather case on their website?


Ask Anson through service@dethonray.com
I got my one custom made to my liking
And i believe the cases are made to order.


----------



## didxogns1

Just got my sg1!

First of all, I don't know what's wrong with mine but I had some connectivity issue. 

The sound still stops when I fiddle with the volume nob sometimes and I don't know what's going on. It plays now, but this is definatly not the stream lined experience I'm used to. 

So I tried to this with several cans from ier z1r, wp900, to the heddphone. 

I know that heddphone is not meant to be paired with this, but I was wondering how it compete with the tube amp set up I have. Unfortunately, it does not compete. 

Maybe this is because i rolled so many different tubes for the setup I ended up with, but that's probably to no ones surprised. 

The biggest surprise however is the difference in sound between firmware version. 

The oldest version of raphsody sounds significantly better off of all three version. 

The newer ones sound closer to serenade than rhapsody.

I really don't like zeos' review but I have to agree on this one. 

However, the older version really mess up with the volume nob. 

It becomes sooo sensitive that it's unusable. Additionally, if you change the volume often via nob, the dac freezes. I have to use the digital volume adjustment in my phone to use it with the old firmware, which is not ideal. 

Regarding the measurement, I really don't care because, heck, I like my tube amp. I like v shape sounds. I love distortion as long as it sounds good to me


----------



## kunosamu

didxogns1 said:


> Just got my sg1!
> 
> First of all, I don't know what's wrong with mine but I had some connectivity issue.
> 
> ...


Since you mentioned connectivity issues, I'd like to share some information that might be useful. From my personal experience, if the sound is intermittent, the signal may be blocked. I have also experienced this before, and after consulting Anson, I found out that the reason for this is that sometimes the logo is held by the hand. The antenna for signal reception is to the right of the logo and is attached to the glass, so if you hold it in your hand, it may interfere with the signal. Cheers


----------



## alphazero

Just got two babies. Together, the sound is great! Red case needs to be customized and I have to wait an extra week. The workmanship of SG1 is very beautiful. Customizing the case is a right decision,I'm really worried about the scratch on it. 

This triangle volume knob is not only beautiful in design, but also has a good use experience. Unlike other volume knobs, it makes a clattering sound, which makes people feel loose. The  knob of sg1  is more like the high-end AMP analog volume knob,  the power feedback is very natural and comfortable.

Burn in 40 hours first,  hope there will be a surprise!


----------



## kundica

kunosamu said:


> Since you mentioned connectivity issues, I'd like to share some information that might be useful. From my personal experience, if the sound is intermittent, the signal may be blocked. I have also experienced this before, and after consulting Anson, I found out that the reason for this is that sometimes the logo is held by the hand. The antenna for signal reception is to the right of the logo and is attached to the glass, so if you hold it in your hand, it may interfere with the signal. Cheers


That's not the problem the user is referring to. They're saying that when they change the volume sound completely goes away. I've had an SG1 for 4 or 5 days and mine does the same thing. It's super annoying and requires you to turn it off and back on to work again. I briefly tested one last weekend at CAF while mine was still in route and that one did the same thing. I'll be returning mine.


----------



## BladeRose

didxogns1 said:


> Just got my sg1!
> 
> First of all, I don't know what's wrong with mine but I had some connectivity issue.
> 
> ...


I tried different firmware, and finally chose Rhapsody, because I often use headphone at home, and the output of serenade  only be suitable for IEM. I use sg1 almost every day,1.1.2 is stable. I don't have any problems with the volume knob. If you have volume knob issue, you can contact Anson and he will gives u a quick feedback.


----------



## eree

terry1109 said:


> Just got this baby a few days ago, run in for a while and gave it a good listen.
> 
> i updated the firmware to the latest version, rhapsody firmware.
> Although it might seems confusing at first, with the choice of two firmware.
> ...



I have hd650 and like to find a portable BT gear, how about this combo？I know  that portable gear could not be compared with the desktop in your photos and I prefer ease of use, sound quality and stability.  this is my first time to know this brand, more details will be appreciated!


----------



## didxogns1 (Nov 20, 2022)

kundica said:


> That's not the problem the user is referring to. They're saying that when they change the volume sound completely goes away. I've had an SG1 for 4 or 5 days and mine does the same thing. It's super annoying and requires you to turn it off and back on to work again. I briefly tested one last weekend at CAF while mine was still in route and that one did the same thing. I'll be returning mine.


It's actually both lololol. I'm reaching out to hifigo to return the thing cause lost connection, pop, and random crackling sound is stressing me out. 

It's so unfortunate that this is not the streamed lined experience I was hoping for.


----------



## terry1109 (Nov 20, 2022)

eree said:


> I have hd650 and like to find a portable BT gear, how about this combo？I know  that portable gear could not be compared with the desktop in your photos and I prefer ease of use, sound quality and stability.  this is my first time to know this brand, more details will be appreciated!


Good day, buddy
I would say any dethonray product would be a good match with hd650, as I have tried to pair it with dtr1, honey and sg1.
The SG1(rhapsody firmware) has more than enough power to drive it fully with satisfactory sound when pair the hd650.
And when paired with desktop rig has more energy and larger soundstage, but the desktop rig mainly to pair with speaker in my set up.
The sg1 is very easy to use, just link with device and you are all set. The strong point of the sg1 is the portability, that's why I use it daily to listen Spotify music and so far the connection is stable without any issue.


----------



## eree

Thanks, buddy
I searched the reviews of DETHONRAY today. It seems that DTR1 and H1 are very popular. I know a local audiophile who already has sg1 and I will try to listen with my earphones tomorrow. Thanks again for your kind answer！


----------



## PineappleButtonUp

I got my SG-1 a couple of days ago, and honestly I am blown away. I wasn't really a believer in DACs previously. I had used an O2+SDAC at home and a Qudelix 5k while on the go. Now, this thing has ruined those devices for me. It makes all of my headphones sound better. Fuller, richer, more detailed. The bluetooth range is shockingly good, and it gives me all the power I need. 

There are only really two downsides: Windows really struggles to stay connected, and the low gain seems to only have like one volume setting for the entire knob. For some reason, the SG-1 will connect to Windows, but won't receive audio from it, which is weird because Windows doesn't see a problem. For the low gain, it's strange, but no matter what you do with the knob, the sound doesn't increase? It works fine on high gain, so I don't see this being a mechanical issue.

It would also be really amazing if you could use both bluetooth and USB DAC modes. The device already transmits data over USB C (for updating firmware) so the only reason I can see for not including both is just that the firmware wasn't designed with that in mind. This could always be changed though if Ansom feels like it!


----------



## didxogns1

So here is another update on my Dethonray Pegasus SG1. 

I tried to deal with HIFIgo but their response was rudimentary at best. They said its probably because my thumb was on the glass/ because I was holding onto the device. Additionally, they were also claiming that it's because the product was not fully charged. I am quite frustrated going back to them to prove something as obvious as this.

I am uploading a video of the aforementioned connectivity issue. It's so bad that originally I thought it was the problem with the 3.5mm socket, but its not. 

Randomly this fixed itself when I was holding on to this, but the issue reappeared as I tried to use it again. 



As you can see the phone that is playing the video is only 5 cm away from the device. SG1 is connected to an android phone while I am playing youtube videos with it. 

I tried to put the headphone as close as I can to the phone so you can hear the problem. 


Besides this, some other problems I faced with the device are the following:

1. Device will bug out and stop working when you adjust the volume too much 

2. Random pop or crackling noise even when its connected 

3. Noticeable difference in sound from a different source. When I connected the device to my phone and use LDAC codec, the music will sound noticeably muddy. This will go away when I connect it to my window PC. 

Anyways, I think this device has a lot of potentials, but it has a lot of kinks and bugs that the developer needs to iron out.


----------



## BladeRose

didxogns1 said:


> So here is another update on my Dethonray Pegasus SG1.
> 
> I tried to deal with HIFIgo but their response was rudimentary at best. They said its probably because my thumb was on the glass/ because I was holding onto the device. Additionally, they were also claiming that it's because the product was not fully charged. I am quite frustrated going back to them to prove something as obvious as this.
> 
> ...



Ping Anson (service@dethonray.com) directly, the shortest way to help you. After all, distributor or reseller could not provide more technical support.
For the problem you mentioned, I only encounter different BT sources and different sound quality, but the scene I use is different from yours. When I use a Samsung mobile phone, the sound quality in LDAC mode is better than iPhone, but it is sensitive to distance. I usually walk around at home, iPhone works normally at 5 meters or more. Samsung's sound quality will decline at most 3 meters in LDAC mode. When I asked Anson, he replied that the data rate of LDAC is high, which is not suitable for long distance. If the distance is long, the transmission data rate will be lowered adaptively, resulting in poor sound quality.
In practice, the sound of the Mac book is better than iPhone. Windows PC, no more tests.


----------



## daorenmi

PineappleButtonUp said:


> I got my SG-1 a couple of days ago, and honestly I am blown away. I wasn't really a believer in DACs previously. I had used an O2+SDAC at home and a Qudelix 5k while on the go. Now, this thing has ruined those devices for me. It makes all of my headphones sound better. Fuller, richer, more detailed. The bluetooth range is shockingly good, and it gives me all the power I need.
> 
> There are only really two downsides: Windows really struggles to stay connected, and the low gain seems to only have like one volume setting for the entire knob. For some reason, the SG-1 will connect to Windows, but won't receive audio from it, which is weird because Windows doesn't see a problem. For the low gain, it's strange, but no matter what you do with the knob, the sound doesn't increase? It works fine on high gain, so I don't see this being a mechanical issue.
> 
> It would also be really amazing if you could use both bluetooth and USB DAC modes. The device already transmits data over USB C (for updating firmware) so the only reason I can see for not including both is just that the firmware wasn't designed with that in mind. This could always be changed though if Ansom feels like it!





didxogns1 said:


> Just got my sg1!
> 
> First of all, I don't know what's wrong with mine but I had some connectivity issue.
> 
> ...


Desktop system is a desktop system, which has no comparability with the portable system. Driven by the HA5000, the W5000 will perform much better, but I couldn't  move with it. In addition, the price is not at the same level, and the HA5k is close to 2KUSD. But the improvement of portable audio quality gives us more convenience and options.
Now, portability is getting better and better, but easy to use is more important. Honey H1 sounds very good, much like a desktop device, but the USB cable is not convenient enough and I have to connect to my mobile phone. So give up H1 and choose sg1. Sometimes, we have to compromise. High level SQ BT gear is a better choice.


----------



## daorenmi

PineappleButtonUp said:


> I got my SG-1 a couple of days ago, and honestly I am blown away. I wasn't really a believer in DACs previously. I had used an O2+SDAC at home and a Qudelix 5k while on the go. Now, this thing has ruined those devices for me. It makes all of my headphones sound better. Fuller, richer, more detailed. The bluetooth range is shockingly good, and it gives me all the power I need.
> 
> There are only really two downsides: Windows really struggles to stay connected, and the low gain seems to only have like one volume setting for the entire knob. For some reason, the SG-1 will connect to Windows, but won't receive audio from it, which is weird because Windows doesn't see a problem. For the low gain, it's strange, but no matter what you do with the knob, the sound doesn't increase? It works fine on high gain, so I don't see this being a mechanical issue.
> 
> It would also be really amazing if you could use both bluetooth and USB DAC modes. The device already transmits data over USB C (for updating firmware) so the only reason I can see for not including both is just that the firmware wasn't designed with that in mind. This could always be changed though if Ansom feels like it!


I also faced a similar issue. I found that it is related to connecting to multiple devices and then preempting sg1 at the same time. Later, I found the solution in the manual that you can long press pause/play for 3 seconds to clear the connection record, and then connect to SG1 again. try it!


----------



## didxogns1

daorenmi said:


> Desktop system is a desktop system, which has no comparability with the portable system. Driven by the HA5000, the W5000 will perform much better, but I couldn't  move with it. In addition, the price is not at the same level, and the HA5k is close to 2KUSD. But the improvement of portable audio quality gives us more convenience and options.
> Now, portability is getting better and better, but easy to use is more important. Honey H1 sounds very good, much like a desktop device, but the USB cable is not convenient enough and I have to connect to my mobile phone. So give up H1 and choose sg1. Sometimes, we have to compromise. High level SQ BT gear is a better choice.


True I didn't expect the portable Bluetooth gear to sound the same as the desktop setup that costs more than double. Still, I was curious how it compares.


----------



## didxogns1 (Nov 21, 2022)

delete this post


----------



## didxogns1

BladeRose said:


> Ping Anson (service@dethonray.com) directly, the shortest way to help you. After all, distributor or reseller could not provide more technical support.
> For the problem you mentioned, I only encounter different BT sources and different sound quality, but the scene I use is different from yours. When I use a Samsung mobile phone, the sound quality in LDAC mode is better than iPhone, but it is sensitive to distance. I usually walk around at home, iPhone works normally at 5 meters or more. Samsung's sound quality will decline at most 3 meters in LDAC mode. When I asked Anson, he replied that the data rate of LDAC is high, which is not suitable for long distance. If the distance is long, the transmission data rate will be lowered adaptively, resulting in poor sound quality.
> In practice, the sound of the Mac book is better than iPhone. Windows PC, no more tests.


Yeah that makes more sense to me. 

It was weird because android that was using LDAC sounded worse than the PC with apxHD (and both of them are around 10cm away at the time) 

I am trying to see if I can just return it and get gryphon or smth, cause I dont know if its going to be worth to have the issue figured out


----------



## BladeRose

PineappleButtonUp said:


> I got my SG-1 a couple of days ago, and honestly I am blown away. I wasn't really a believer in DACs previously. I had used an O2+SDAC at home and a Qudelix 5k while on the go. Now, this thing has ruined those devices for me. It makes all of my headphones sound better. Fuller, richer, more detailed. The bluetooth range is shockingly good, and it gives me all the power I need.
> 
> There are only really two downsides: Windows really struggles to stay connected, and the low gain seems to only have like one volume setting for the entire knob. For some reason, the SG-1 will connect to Windows, but won't receive audio from it, which is weird because Windows doesn't see a problem. For the low gain, it's strange, but no matter what you do with the knob, the sound doesn't increase? It works fine on high gain, so I don't see this being a mechanical issue.
> 
> It would also be really amazing if you could use both bluetooth and USB DAC modes. The device already transmits data over USB C (for updating firmware) so the only reason I can see for not including both is just that the firmware wasn't designed with that in mind. This could always be changed though if Ansom feels like it!


The USB C only for updating firmware, USB DAC need chips support.
I agree with sg1's design idea of focusing on BT functions and making sound as good as wired. There are enough multi-functional products on the market, but there are not many really good gear. They make audio gears like the way of mobile phones , constantly updated to stimulate the market, without paying enough attention to sound quality.


----------



## PineappleButtonUp

BladeRose said:


> The USB C only for updating firmware, USB DAC need chips support.
> I agree with sg1's design idea of focusing on BT functions and making sound as good as wired. There are enough multi-functional products on the market, but there are not many really good gear. They make audio gears like the way of mobile phones , constantly updated to stimulate the market, without paying enough attention to sound quality.


That's fair! Honestly the sound is totally worth just working over BT. I just wish it would play nice with Windows!


----------



## Kordonrules

daorenmi said:


> I also faced a similar issue. I found that it is related to connecting to multiple devices and then preempting sg1 at the same time. Later, I found the solution in the manual that you can long press pause/play for 3 seconds to clear the connection record, and then connect to SG1 again. try it!


Where did you find a manual? I never got one.


----------



## PineappleButtonUp

Kordonrules said:


> Where did you find a manual? I never got one.


It's on the website. Their download section sends you to google drive


----------



## Kordonrules

PineappleButtonUp said:


> It's on the website. Their download section sends you to google drive


Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## terry1109

eree said:


> Thanks, buddy
> I searched the reviews of DETHONRAY today. It seems that DTR1 and H1 are very popular. I know a local audiophile who already has sg1 and I will try to listen with my earphones tomorrow. Thanks again for your kind answer！


Glad to hear that you have the chance to demo both dtr1 and honey, it's always better to demo a product before commiting to it.


----------



## eree

terry1109 said:


> Glad to hear that you have the chance to demo both dtr1 and honey, it's always better to demo a product before commiting to it.


I tested SG1 today. The combo was far exceeded my expectations, especiall T5 with SG1 and the performance was much better than hd650! It's hard to believe such small size,  with a sense of power and good musicality.Because I once had an Ifi Diablo for one year, Diablo is more powerfull than sg1, but it is not as warm and delicate as sg1. I like black very much, but DETHONRAY said that black is out of stock, so I will choose other colors.


----------



## terry1109

eree said:


> I tested SG1 today. The combo was far exceeded my expectations, especiall T5 with SG1 and the performance was much better than hd650! It's hard to believe such small size,  with a sense of power and good musicality.Because I once had an Ifi Diablo for one year, Diablo is more powerfull than sg1, but it is not as warm and delicate as sg1. I like black very much, but DETHONRAY said that black is out of stock, so I will choose other colors.


I am glad you enjoyed the sg1 as much as I do, sorry to hear black is out of stock. 
However, I have no regret in getting purple, despite i am a big fan of black, the purple on the sg1 is elegant and not too bright, and it looks high end in my point of view.
On the other hand, green is a bit more bright, which reminds me of apple iphone, looks a bit more tech orient.
You wouldn't go wrong with these two colours, as I have seen them both on hand.


----------



## AudiophileAri

I have had the pleasure of meeting Anson in Shenzhen and seeing his workshop, he is a detailed and meticiulous maker of fine audio products, I have my SG1 inbound and will post thoughts here soon.


----------



## Hanesu (Nov 24, 2022)

I am quite interested in the SG1 and have some questions:
- Which bluetooth version has this and does multi device pairing work well?
- Can anyone do a _detailed_ sound comparison to BR7, Go Blu and/or UP5?
Thanks!


----------



## BladeRose

Another new review from YouTube.


----------



## daorenmi

Hanesu said:


> I am quite interested in the SG1 and have some questions:
> - Which bluetooth version has this and does multi device pairing work well?
> - Can anyone do a _detailed_ sound comparison to BR7, Go Blu and/or UP5?
> Thanks!


BT 5.0 .  Working well with iphone, Mac Book, DAP and android phone.
I have BTR7, the sound quality is clear and powerful. I used go blue for about a week because of the noise issue. The sound of sg1 is warm and delicate.
If you prefer small size and good sound, 7 is a good choice. If you like warm and lush sound, sg1 is very good.


----------



## alphazero

Does anyone have the same odd issue?  When the sg1 is turned on and off continuously, the LED indicates that the connection is successful, but there is no sound. However, it does not always come out. I think it is not a hardware problem, but more like a software bug, or what is wrong with my use habit. I am very satisfied with the sound of the SG1. I have been using it for several days and feel that the USB dangles in my hand are not good anymore.


----------



## BladeRose

alphazero said:


> Does anyone have the same odd issue?  When the sg1 is turned on and off continuously, the LED indicates that the connection is successful, but there is no sound. However, it does not always come out. I think it is not a hardware problem, but more like a software bug, or what is wrong with my use habit. I am very satisfied with the sound of the SG1. I have been using it for several days and feel that the USB dangles in my hand are not good anymore.


it could be avoided！If it is turned on again immediately after shutdown, *be sure to wait until the LED  is off during shutdown*, and then turn it on again. Otherwise, the connection will be normal. The keys will work, but there is no sound.


----------



## terry1109 (Nov 29, 2022)

BladeRose said:


> it could be avoided！If it is turned on again immediately after shutdown, *be sure to wait until the LED  is off during shutdown*, and then turn it on again. Otherwise, the connection will be normal. The keys will work, but there is no sound.


Totally agree.
Anson told me the same, as I had the same problem.
We need to wait a sec or two before turning it back on.


----------



## alphazero

terry1109 said:


> Totally agree.
> Anson told me the same, as I had the same problem.
> We need to wait a sec or two before turning it back on.





BladeRose said:


> it could be avoided！If it is turned on again immediately after shutdown, *be sure to wait until the LED  is off during shutdown*, and then turn it on again. Otherwise, the connection will be normal. The keys will work, but there is no sound.


Thanks! It works! 
Got red leather case just now, the workmanship is very good!The surface of SG1 is delicate, so it is necessary to have a case.


----------



## terry1109

alphazero said:


> Thanks! It works!
> Got red leather case just now, the workmanship is very good!The surface of SG1 is delicate, so it is necessary to have a case.


Congrats. The surface is too good to get scratched up, leather case is a must


----------



## eree

Blind buy! 


terry1109 said:


> I am glad you enjoyed the sg1 as much as I do, sorry to hear black is out of stock.
> However, I have no regret in getting purple, despite i am a big fan of black, the purple on the sg1 is elegant and not too bright, and it looks high end in my point of view.
> On the other hand, green is a bit more bright, which reminds me of apple iphone, looks a bit more tech orient.
> You wouldn't go wrong with these two colours, as I have seen them both on hand.


Thanks! Finally, I chose green, which is better than the black texture of the last audition. The surface is very delicate,like iPhone! Gold and green are matched, and few products are used, so green sg1 is very unique! I can't wait to try my IEMs and cans at the weekend!


----------



## terry1109

eree said:


> Blind buy!
> 
> Thanks! Finally, I chose green, which is better than the black texture of the last audition. The surface is very delicate,like iPhone! Gold and green are matched, and few products are used, so green sg1 is very unique! I can't wait to try my IEMs and cans at the weekend!


The green looks good on the photo, shame the photo do no justice.
As the actual colour looks better when seeing it upfront.
Anyway, enjoy your experience on the SG1 
Let's hope you would have as much fun as i do with this little beast.


----------



## daorenmi (Dec 9, 2022)

Grado W1000 is a wireless headset that I like very much. I often take it with me when walking. The AAC sound with Apple is already very good. Soundstage is a little narrow, but other aspects are still at a high level. Today, I tried to connect sg1 with cable. The sound of cable mode is amazing. Warm, energetic and delicate, I think my favorite HD650 can quit and give way to W1000. Sometimes, a good combo is like magic, producing unexpected chemical reactions. lol


----------



## BladeRose

Last year I wanted to buy the W100, but a friend said the wireless signal was unstable. If the cable mode is good enough, I would consider buying one. I tried to listen to the GS3000 before. It's uncomfortable to wear. How about  W100 ?


----------



## daorenmi

The wireless of the w100 is sometimes unstable. If the mobile phone swings in the hand, sometimes the music will be interrupted, but it is not too serious. If it is used statically, 3-5 meters is ok. When I connect w100 with SG1, this issue can be avoided. W100 shell is black plastic, so it is very light and will not feel heavy when worn. Now I often use the w100 and sometimes I use DTR1 to drive w100. Good recording makes better performance. W100X should be a new version with a higher price. If you are interested, you can try the new gear.


----------



## terry1109 (Dec 11, 2022)

Attended the headphone madman party in HK, tried the new utopia with SG1 just for fun.
I was shocked that it runs well with the SG1, clean sound, crisp bass and good imaging.
And I compared with the chord set up on the back and the SG1 put up a good fight in comparison.


----------



## alphazero

terry1109 said:


> Attended the headphone madman party in HK, tried the new utopia with SG1 just for fun.
> I was shocked that it runs well with the SG1, clean sound, crisp bass and good imaging.
> And I compared with the chord set up on the back and the SG1 put up a good fight in comparison.



I tried several Focal headphones this year. On the whole, the design is  luxurious,but the sound quality is not my cup of tea. They focus on the details and analysis of the sound too much. Shure SE846 is my most commonly used gear, clear and fatigue free，and now sg1 is the best combo I have used. lol


----------



## BladeRose

alphazero said:


> I tried several Focal headphones this year. On the whole, the design is  luxurious,but the sound quality is not my cup of tea. They focus on the details and analysis of the sound too much. Shure SE846 is my most commonly used gear, clear and fatigue free，and now sg1 is the best combo I have used. lol


I don't know the sound of SE846, the puppy is cute! lol
How about the comparison between SE846 and Acoustune HS1770? I'd like to try HS1770s. If there is a Christmas promotion, I'm going to buy one!


----------



## eree (Dec 18, 2022)

daorenmi said:


> The wireless of the w100 is sometimes unstable. If the mobile phone swings in the hand, sometimes the music will be interrupted, but it is not too serious. If it is used statically, 3-5 meters is ok. When I connect w100 with SG1, this issue can be avoided. W100 shell is black plastic, so it is very light and will not feel heavy when worn. Now I often use the w100 and sometimes I use DTR1 to drive w100. Good recording makes better performance. W100X should be a new version with a higher price. If you are interested, you can try the new gear.


The 3.5 cable is audioquest tower!
Is your direction reversed according to the arrow? lol


----------



## daorenmi

eree said:


> The 3.5 cable is audioquest tower!
> Is your direction reversed according to the arrow? lol


You are very careful! I used to use this cable according to the guidelines, but frankly, I can't hear the difference brought by the direction. Therefore, I don't pay much attention to the direction.


----------



## TchaikovskiFan

Not only is this green version of the PEGASUS SG1 a perfect colour match for my favourite HOOK X, but the SG1 will also give the slightly receding midrange of the HOOK X a fuller emotional rise, so those of you who are HOOK X owners should definitely give this pairing a go. 
Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## alphazero

BladeRose said:


> I don't know the sound of SE846, the puppy is cute! lol
> How about the comparison between SE846 and Acoustune HS1770? I'd like to try HS1770s. If there is a Christmas promotion, I'm going to buy one!


Don't hesitate. Just buy it. I have had this gear for more than half a year. The sound is very balanced and natural！


----------



## terry1109

alphazero said:


> Don't hesitate. Just buy it. I have had this gear for more than half a year. The sound is very balanced and natural！


You are right about it.
This purchase is a no brainer


----------



## ciscokid96

How does the sg1 compare to the ifi gryphon? Decided for the gryphon because I enjoyed xBass on my ifi Go Blu. 

But I do enjoy variety, so I was wondering if it is worth owning this alongside gryphon in the future? Will it provide my IEMs a different flavor and allow for more synergies? 

Same question for topping g5. I'd like to have different sources for different situations.


----------



## Kordonrules

ciscokid96 said:


> How does the sg1 compare to the ifi gryphon? Decided for the gryphon because I enjoyed xBass on my ifi Go Blu.
> 
> But I do enjoy variety, so I was wondering if it is worth owning this alongside gryphon in the future? Will it provide my IEMs a different flavor and allow for more synergies?
> 
> Same question for topping g5. I'd like to have different sources for different situations.


I own both. Both are superb. I use the SG1 more because I enjoy the sound just a bit more. And the SG1 form factor is killer.


----------



## ciscokid96

Kordonrules said:


> I own both. Both are superb. I use the SG1 more because I enjoy the sound just a bit more. And the SG1 form factor is killer.


Cool, thanks for the valuable input. I'll definitely get the pegasus.


----------



## Hanesu

Kordonrules said:


> And the SG1 form factor is killer.


Is it much smaller? Looks quite big on the pictures?


----------



## povidlo

There's special gold edition now at $499 with stronger and better measured 4.4mm balanced, no 3.5mm output.


----------



## Kordonrules

Hanesu said:


> Is it much smaller? Looks quite big on the pictures?


Yes, smaller. About 2/3 the size of the Griphon


----------



## ciscokid96

povidlo said:


> There's special gold edition now at $499 with stronger and better measured 4.4mm balanced, no 3.5mm output.


Woah, can't wait to hear other's impressions!


----------



## Kordonrules

ciscokid96 said:


> Woah, can't wait to hear other's impressions!


I ordered that one too!!


----------



## povidlo

I ordered gold one as well. I'm happily using HM1000 Red, Cayin N3Pro, and GO blu as BT DAC/amps.


----------



## terry1109

Hanesu said:


> Is it much smaller? Looks quite big on the pictures?


Found this info on the official website

Dimensions117.5 x 59.2 x 16（mm）


----------



## BladeRose

povidlo said:


> I ordered gold one as well. I'm happily using HM1000 Red, Cayin N3Pro, and GO blu as BT DAC/amps.


Gold? I didn't see it on the official website. I am very satisfied with the current version. I will buy  if the gold is better, waiting for your comparison.


----------



## povidlo

BladeRose said:


> Gold? I didn't see it on the official website. I am very satisfied with the current version. I will buy  if the gold is better, waiting for your comparison.


Gold comes in and out of stock on their amazon.com store. Mine shipped yesterday and Dethonray sent me a note confirming it's special edition with 4.4mm only.


----------



## Bob1960

I’m surprised there’s so little posts on headfi re the sg1. Only one review. I want to consider it but the lack of feedback doesn’t give me warm feeling about parting with my cash.


----------



## Kordonrules

Bob1960 said:


> I’m surprised there’s so little posts on headfi re the sg1. Only one review. I want to consider it but the lack of feedback doesn’t give me warm feeling about parting with my cash.


It hasn’t been out that long. It’s fantastic! The build is impeccable and the sound signature is divine. Buy it from Amazon and return it if you you don’t like it. But you will.


----------



## BladeRose

povidlo said:


> There's special gold edition now at $499 with stronger and better measured 4.4mm balanced, no 3.5mm output.



I'm curious the difference between the 2 editions! lol


----------



## povidlo

Bob1960 said:


> I’m surprised there’s so little posts on headfi re the sg1. Only one review. I want to consider it but the lack of feedback doesn’t give me warm feeling about parting with my cash.


There are quite a few reviews online. I guess Dethonray did not send out free samples to head-fi'ers.


----------



## Kordonrules

BladeRose said:


> I'm curious the difference between the 2 editions! lol


I can confirm the power is 4x more as they state. As far as sound differences? Well, as they say, more power… Great stuff!!


----------



## daorenmi

Kordonrules said:


> I can confirm the power is 4x more as they state. As far as sound differences? Well, as they say, more power… Great stuff!!


You are lucky to have it! I contacted Anson, he said that the Spring Festival was coming soon in China, and the suppliers were all on holiday. Gold will not be available until the middle of Feb. If the power is 4 times more, it should be a good source for headphone. But from photos, the size is like the standard edition.  If you have headphones, please share the difference between the 2 editions! I like portable gear more and more！


----------



## povidlo

Kordonrules said:


> I can confirm the power is 4x more as they state. As far as sound differences? Well, as they say, more power… Great stuff!!


How did you determine 4x power? Gold's 4.4mm is quoted at 4.8V (32Ω), while other versions are quoted at 2.8V (32Ω). That's a significant power improvement but is less than 2x, right?


daorenmi said:


> You are lucky to have it! I contacted Anson, he said that the Spring Festival was coming soon in China, and the suppliers were all on holiday. Gold will not be available until the middle of Feb. If the power is 4 times more, it should be a good source for headphone. But from photos, the size is like the standard edition.  If you have headphones, please share the difference between the 2 editions! I like portable gear more and more！


Gold can drive Edition XS well, I was listening to this combo last night. It should be able to drive majority of headphones, especially portable ones. I have some demanding ones like 6XX, DT800 600, and R70x so I might put Pegasus on a stress test later but I typically listen to those headphones from my desktop amps anyway.


----------



## daorenmi

povidlo said:


> How did you determine 4x power? Gold's 4.4mm is quoted at 4.8V (32Ω), while other versions are quoted at 2.8V (32Ω). That's a significant power improvement but is less than 2x, right?
> 
> Gold can drive Edition XS well, I was listening to this combo last night. It should be able to drive majority of headphones, especially portable ones. I have some demanding ones like 6XX, DT800 600, and R70x so I might put Pegasus on a stress test later but I typically listen to those headphones from my desktop amps anyway.



Cool! Drive Edition XS well! You are pushing me to gold! Hahaha.


----------

